# "Nubian" on Dirty Jobs



## SheepGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

There was an episode of Dirty Jobs I watched last night. The goat's name was "Lily" and she was introduced as a Nubian.

My reaction:  - Okay, well maybe not that dramatic.

But even though I'm not a goat person, I _knew_ that wasn't a Nubian! (She didn't have floppy ears, instead, they were erect.)

Watch part of the episode (doesn't include the introduction).


----------



## Stacykins (Dec 21, 2011)

Ah well, some things you just have to grit your teeth and realize that not everyone knows what they have. Kinda like when people call their Easter Eggers Araucanas or Ameraucanas D: (I HATE that). I'd doubt they were registered goats, since they wouldn't fit nubian standards with non floppy ears. Could they have been mixes with an erect eared goat, and instead of airplane ears got erect ones?


----------



## poorboys (Dec 22, 2011)

Looks like a alpine to me!!  lol


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 22, 2011)

I saw it too.  I was so proud of myself KNOWING Lily wasn't a Nubian.

Thanks to all the Goat People on BYH!  

I still like Dirty Jobs, even if they got the goat wrong.  That and Sons of Guns.  Good shows.  

K


----------



## PotterWatch (Dec 22, 2011)

Looks like every Alpine I've ever seen...


----------



## austintgraf (Dec 26, 2011)

Yea she wasn't a nubian! It made me kinda angry, I rasie purebred reg. Nubians so I was speechless! Any good vet should know that is not a nubian! I would never trust a vet who couldn't even tell me a round about of what my goats are. I personally was thinking Alpine or Nigerian Dwarf. Seem to big to be the latter and it had blue eyes which I don't think Alpines have, so maybe cross between to the two


----------

